# Hello from Vallejo in Northern California



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Greg!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from Concord


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey neighbor! Just down the road in El Sobrante....welcome. Sounds like you got your hives from someone who really cares! I put 2 hives in my yard for my 'garden' of 11 fruit trees. I've never kept bees before but have always been interested; we were renters for 20+ years and only recently bought our first home with some decent space/fencing.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We have a good club that meets in Walnut Creek once a month if you're interested.
Mount Diablo Beekeepers assoc. www.diablobees.org


----------



## Ezra (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello from Fresno.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello from WA. I used to live on Coughlan Street for 15 years off of Sacremento St. Did not have bee's back then but, it would have been great to piss off my neighbor that lived behind me with them.  Anyway welcome to the community.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello from West of you.

C2


----------



## Elka (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Greg 

Welcome to bee world.

I`m Elka from Concord, CA - just few miles away from your place


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Greg.
Welcome to the site from southern California.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to beesource!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome Greg, North of youa bit. Good luck enjoy


----------

